# aunt lydias yarn



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

any one here know where i can find aunt lydia's yarn at?? iv looked at micheals and walmart but cant find it.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Use to carry it at Hobby Lobby. Not sure if they still do, may want to give them a call.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

What NurseD-bait said.
That's where I got mine quite some time back.
Goes a long way.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

JoAnn's Crafts also carries that yarn. Sometimes they will put it on sale.


----------



## cantstopfishin (Nov 16, 2005)

*yarn*

Aunt Lydia's yarn has been discontinued.


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

You can still find Aunt Lydias by looking on google or ebay


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

If you're tying merkin or kwan type flies, you can buy rug crochet yarn that works just fine, the color selection is better, plus they are already cut to short lengths.


----------

